# Roborovski Hamster now alone



## andy_scotland (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, im new to the forum and i have a question to ask.
Last nite my little robo Cookie died from what the vet thought was a bad urine infection and has now left my other robo millie on her own, they were very sociable together but did like their own space, im just really worried about millie being on her own as i know they prefer to live with another hamster and not alone. So can a new younger robo be introduced when millie is about 9/10 months. I dont really know and the local petshops are useless so i thought id ask the experts.
any help would be great
Thanks
Regards
Andy and Kat


----------



## Lucyyamaha (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont have Roborovski hamsters, but if they are social animals they might take to another friend, but they might not, if you have just lost her friend then at least she wouldn't of become to used to her own company. With gerbils you have to do a split cage procedure, where you keep swapping which side of the cage they use (without cleaning out the others bedding) that way they get used to each others smell. Once they stary sleeping next to each other on either side of the wall, then you try and let them meet. But you have to be prepared that if they don't get on you will have to cage two single hamsters.

We just adopted Syrup (an older guinea pig about 6 months I think) I went to get him a little friend but decided to get him two, it was a risk but I didnt want to end up with two lonely guinea pigs, they all get on fine. But we introduced the two little ones seperately to the syrup until we knew he was going to be ok with them. 

Im not really sure about the Hamster but if they are social animals then with careful and slow meeting it might work. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Roborovski's like to live aloneor in pair

within a week she wouldhave forgotten about her playmateanyway

xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

With hamsters its really difficult to find them a new playmate so ur probs best of leaviing her be by herself 

Just give her more attention than usual so she feels Mabey if she seems lonley put a little teddy in their (without tag,fluffybits or things that will choke her) yuo can buy little hammies broccolli buddies from petstores for lonely hammies to snuggle up with 

xx


----------



## andy_scotland (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks alot for the replies, they have been really helpful. yeah they both liked alone time and being together but i felt that she would be okay, shes eating, drinking and running on the wheel and climbin on everything so she doesnt seem depressed. ill try the brocolli buddy thing tho. 

Andy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww can we have pics of her??

the fact she is running and eating/drinking as normal are all good signs

when you get the brocolli buddy place it in her house(bedroom) 

with all the bedding and she will snuggle up to it like she would have cookie.

oh and im sorry to hear about cookie btw(RIP COOKIE)

urine infections are quite common in robo's well moreso than ohter species.

x

xx


----------

